# Saunders Hawk.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Since the Saunders Hawk is such a great slingshot and the handle removes so easily. I was wondering if anyone has done any handle modifications? Seems like with all the talent around here this would have been done by now. Anyway does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

How does the handle come off? The only Hawk I've ever held or seen in the "flesh" is the one I bought from Tex, and it had his foam grip over the factory handle, and I've never removed it to look at the handle itself.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> How does the handle come off? The only Hawk I've ever held or seen in the "flesh" is the one I bought from Tex, and it had his foam grip over the factory handle, and I've never removed it to look at the handle itself.


There are little clips that hold the handle together. Comes apart with ease. When the handle is off there is just the bent steel handle. Would be great for modification.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

what i´ve done, i´ve turned the handle 180´ so i can grip it higher 4 less wristtorsion. also the handle is very slipery without tex sock so i attatched a lenyard.

here u see the grip with normal handle and reversed handle: it is much more comfortable 4 me.

 here u see the clip.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok guys. My next project is to make a nice wooden handle for the hawk. Does anyone have any good wood suggestions? The only thing I can think of is to cut the wood in half to route out a section where the handle would get "sandwiched" between the wood. But then there would be an obvious cut in the wood. Or would it be that obvious?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I also sell a custom high density foam grip for the Saunders Hawk that installs right over the factory grip. See it in the Venders Classifieds. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> Since the Saunders Hawk is such a great slingshot and the handle removes so easily. I was wondering if anyone has done any handle modifications? Seems like with all the talent around here this would have been done by now. Anyway does anyone have any ideas?


grip-molded Fimo cooked by itself then adhered to the front with CA glue, sticky tack (poster hanging material), or shrink tube (my favorite). it fits my hand perfectly and improves the balance IMO.

my next tweak will be Baumstamm's grip flip or remolding over the grip frame with Friendly Plastic (reusable).


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

wilbanba said:


> Since the Saunders Hawk is such a great slingshot and the handle removes so easily. I was wondering if anyone has done any handle modifications? Seems like with all the talent around here this would have been done by now. Anyway does anyone have any ideas?


grip-molded Fimo cooked by itself then adhered to the front with CA glue, sticky tack (poster hanging material), or shrink tube (my favorite). it fits my hand perfectly and improves the balance IMO.

my next tweak will be Baumstamm's grip flip or remolding over the grip frame with Friendly Plastic (reusable).
[/quote]

report: i flipped the grip with Baumstamm's mod and it was an easy operation but it didn't fit my hand well. i reversed it and will try the Friendly Plastic mod next over the grip frame.


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

i added a paracord lanyard while the stock grip was removed. length is 3x my handspan and only one thickness fits with the stock grip installed. i closed the loop with two arbor knots (http://www.animatedknots.com/arbor/index.php?Categ=fishing&LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com) so i can change the diameter of the loop without removing the paracord from the handle.


----------

